# Life long question



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I mowed the lawn today, and after doing so

I sat down and had a cold drink. 

The day was really quite beautiful, and the drink facilitated some deep thinking.

My wife walked by and asked me what I was doing,
and I said, "Nothing." 

The reason I said "nothing" instead of saying "just thinking" is because she then would have asked, "About what?"

At that point I would have had to explain that men are deep thinkers about various topics, which would lead to other questions.

Finally I pondered an age old question: Is giving birth more painful than getting kicked in the nuts?

Women always maintain that giving birth is way more painful than a guy getting kicked in the nuts, but how could they know?

Well, after another few sips, and some more heavy deductive thinking, I have come up with an answer to that question.

Getting kicked in the nuts is more painful than having a baby, and even though I obviously couldn't really know, here is the reason for my conclusion:

A year or so after giving birth, a woman will often say, "It might be nice to have another child."

But you never hear a guy say, "You know, I think I would like another kick in the nuts."

I rest my case.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I need to borrow this one.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wife: What are you doing?

Husband: Nothing.

Wife: You did Nothing Yesterday.

Husband: Wasn't finished yet.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Wife: What are you doing?
> 
> Husband: Nothing.
> 
> ...


My wife and I have that conversation a lot since I retired 3 months ago. 
Except she adds today into the question.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Heh, got my hair cut a few days ago, my Barber had that on the wall. 

-DallanC


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

The great philosophers of our world--Aristotle, Plato and hunting777. What a profound question and logical answer!


----------

